# Plattfische von Molen



## fishingislife123 (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo Community|wavey:. Ich fahre dieses Jahr im Sommer nach Norddänemark, genauer gesagt nach Tversted bei Hirtshals. Nun möchte ich mal dort von der Mole aus mit leichtem Gerät (Rute WG bis 50g) auf Platte gehen. Aber meine Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich sind gleich NULL|kopfkrat. Kann mir jemand Montagen, Taktiken, Köder, Angelgeschäfte etc. emphehlen??? Danke!


----------



## Eur0 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische von Molen*

Gieb mal als suchbegriff Buttlöffel ein 

Ich taste mich auch gerade an die Platten herran und hab mit auch schon Buttlöffel bei Sven gekauft.
Soll nach aussagen der Angler im Board der Köder Nr.1 auf Platte sein.

fg* eur0


----------



## fishingislife123 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische von Molen*

Buttlöffel als Köder|uhoh:??? Schaltet man die nicht aufs Vorfach?? Soll ich noch Perlen aufs Vorfach ziehen??


----------



## boot (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische von Molen*

Hi ich komme aus DK also in Momark habe ich Flunder und Butt immer ohne Perlen  gefangen und das ging immer.lg ole


----------



## fishingislife123 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische von Molen*

Mit der Grundmontage?? Wieviel Blei nimmst du und welchen Köder? Und kann mir jemand einen Angelladen da oben nennen??


----------



## boot (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische von Molen*

Angeladen gibt es in Momark am Hafen, da ich dort keine starke Strömung hatte reichten 120 gr ich fischte ein normales Paternoster ohne Perlen mit Wattis und Seeringelwürmern,mein tip Seeringel....sind in DK top auf Butt und co.


----------



## fishingislife123 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische von Molen*

120g|bigeyes?? Ich weiss nicht, ob meine Rute das verkraftet, gehts nicht ne Nummer leichter, ich meine ich werde ja nur von der Mole aus Angeln.
P.S. Wo sind Angelläden in Hirtshals und Umgebung?


----------



## petipet (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische von Molen*

Hallo 123,

mach Dir mal über Montagen und Ruten und Rollen keinen Kopp. Das ist alles zweitrangig. Ich war einige Male in Tversted und Hirtshals. 
Was Du brauchst, sind gesunde quicklebendige WW. Und die sind, nach Jahreszeit, an der NS-Küste schwer zu plümpern. 
Anders sieht es an der gegenüber liegenden Ostsee aus. Da hast Du beste Schanks mit Plümper oder Grabeforkel. (Ist ja nicht so weit) 
Ob es in diversen Angelläden am Ort WW zu kaufen gibt, weiß ich nicht.  Auf jeden Fall brauchst Du von der Mole von Hirtshals nur ein Minimum an Ausrüstung.

Gruß Peter


----------



## mowerpac (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische von Molen*

Hallo, 

Wattis gibts zur Not auf der Hintour bei DS in Flensburg Weiche (24h -> Köderautomat), sind auch nur 5 min von der A7.
Damit und nem 0815 Brandungsvorfach sollte es doch Abends auf Platte funktionieren.


----------



## Hougen (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische von Molen*

Hi fishingislife123,

ich würde dir empfehlen einen Padernoster mit einen schmalen Perlenkette zu nehmen. Wenn du in Tiefen flacher als 20 Meter angelst kann die Farbe der Perlen mitunter noch eine Rolle spielen. Das Padernostersystem mit dem ich seit mittlerweile 5 Jahren sicher meine Plattis gefangen hat, hat 4 rote und 4 gelbe Perlen vor jedem Harken aufgezogen.
Bezüglich der Bleie solltest du dir mehrere aus verschiedenen Gewichtsklassen einstecken. 
Denn die Strömungsverhältnisse, etc. können je nach Wetter usw. unterschiedlich bedingt sein. Du kannst Tage haben, an denen genügt dir ein 80 gr. Birnenblei, am nächsten Tag kommest du ohne ein 120gr Krallenblei schon nicht mehr zurecht. Also daher meine Empfehlung: mehrere Krallen- und Birnenbleie mitnehmen. 

Noch ein Tipp zu den Wattis:  "Was Du brauchst, sind gesunde quicklebendige WW" (petipet) möchte ich an dieser Stelle noch einmal betonen. Perlen hin oder her. Was dir den eigentlichen Fangerfolg einholt sind deine Wattis. An dem Tag, an dem du sie fängt, MUSST du sie auch verangeln, zumindestens, wenn du sie selbst geplümpert hast. Um so länger sie liegen, desto schlaffer werden sie, und halten nicht mehr ordentlich am Harken. Folge: Oft legst du deine Rute schließlich mit leerem Harken aus, da sie entweder schnell runter gelutscht werden, oder bereits vorher abgefallen sind.

Und nicht vergessen: Glöckchen mitnehmen.
An ruhigeren Tagen kann man sie gut benutzen.

Also dann, petri heil in Norddänemark!


----------



## fishingislife123 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische von Molen*

Wieviel kosten die Wattis denn und gibt es Alternativen, falls ich mal kein Geschäft mit WWs finden sollte, weiß ja nicht, wie häufig die da oben sind.


----------



## petipet (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische von Molen*

Kann da Hougen in allem nur zustimmen.

Petri in Nord-DK

Gruß Peter


----------



## mowerpac (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische von Molen*

Bei DS am Automaten 6€ pro Packung, wenn Du Sie kühlst kannst die IMHO bis zu 48h verwenden (Qualität leidet aber). Alternativen,  ja Mott! Hält sich ein wenig länger. Ansonsten Makrelenfetzen, Hering, Reker (Garnele), aber nix schlägt nen frischen Watti!


----------



## Hougen (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische von Molen*

Die Preise der Wattis sind unterschiedlich. Das Problem ist, dass du für einen Angelabend, je nachdem wie viele Ruten du auslegt locker 30 Wattwürmer minimum brauchst. Eher mehr. Denn wenns mal gut läuft, ärgert man sich schnell, wenn die Köderresourcen sich nach ein paar stunden dem Ende zu neigen. Ich glaube, ich habe letztes Jahr für einen Wattwurm 20 Cents bezahlt. Vorteil: Die sind oftmals größer als die selbstgeplümperten und halten teilweise besser am harken. 
Falls du keine Wattis bekommst, könntest du auch mit Tauwürmern fischen. Sind zwar in der Köderbestenliste etwas weiter unten angesiedelt, aber dennoch. Zudem könntest du diese dann für ca. 3 Minuten in ein Lockstoffkonzentrat (Wattwurm) tauchen. Dieses allerdings vorher in einem schälchen mit Wasser verdünnen, sonst wirds zu intensiv. WICHTIG!
Ein weiterer Vorteil von Tauwürmern ist auch, dass sie besser am Harken bleiben. Aalangler zum Beispiel benutzen meist nur Tauwürmer auf Molen.


----------



## petipet (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische von Molen*

Hallo Tarek,

wie die Preise für WW in DK jetzt aktuell sind, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Auf jeden Fall TEUER.
Selbst graben oder plümpern rentiert sich auf jeden Fall. Und manchen bringt die Beute auf WW auch Spaß.
Ist allerdings nicht jedermanns Sache. Mußt du selbst rausfinden. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, nimm eine Grabeforke mit. (Eine stabile Mistgabel)
Zum Plümpern brauchst du eine Saugglocke (das ist so ein Gummisockel um Abflüsse (Klo) zu reinigen und einen Besenstiel.) Das bekommst du aber mit Sicherheit am Ort. Und zwar in einem Geschäft, das die Bezeichnung ISENCRAMER hat. Bedeutet Eisenwarenhandlung. Gibt es in jedem Ort.

Gruß Peter


----------



## petipet (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische von Molen*

Hougen hat mit der Bedeutung der Tauwürmer recht. Für Aal unschlagbar. Bei Plattfisch unterschiedlich. Hab mal in Djursland/Ostsee gute Erfolge gehabt. An der Nordsee eher weniger. Aber ganz generell: Im Molen- oder Hafenbereich sind Tauwürmer der Hammer. 
Das Problem ist, find mal in Nord-DK Tauwürmer. Aber mit nehmen kann man ja problemlos Tauwürmer. Die halten sich bei richtiger Lagerung problemlos mehrere Wochen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## boot (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische von Molen*



fishingislife123 schrieb:


> Wieviel kosten die Wattis denn und gibt es Alternativen, falls ich mal kein Geschäft mit WWs finden sollte, weiß ja nicht, wie häufig die da oben sind.


Kaufe dir Seeringelwürmer die kannst auch ne Woche halten sie werden in Zeitung mit Sand verkauft dardurch halten sie lange,aber da du an der See bist kannst du deine Würmer auch in salz Wasser halten du brauchst nur eine Sauerstoffpumpe und See Wasser.lg#h


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische von Molen*

Kleiner Tip: Besorge dir irgendwie gefrorene Sandaale/Tobis! Wir haben mit denen von der Mole in Hirtshals geangelt. Die, die mit Watti´s und Kneifern gefischt haben, die haben zwar gefangen, aber wir mit den Sandaalen haben allen anderen mal gezeigt, wie man RICHTIG Platte fängt, und zwar richtig große! Die Tobis waren der Hit, unschlagbar....#6


----------



## fishingislife123 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische von Molen*

Werd ich alles ausprobieren. Welche Beifänge kann ich an der Mole auf der Grundmontage noch erwarten?


----------



## boot (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische von Molen*



fishingislife123 schrieb:


> Werd ich alles ausprobieren. Welche Beifänge kann ich an der Mole auf der Grundmontage noch erwarten?


Alles Dorsche Flunder Klischen Aalmutern unsw.


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische von Molen*

Insbesondere Aalmuttern konnte ich ein paar richtig große verhaften, die allerdings auf Seeringelwürmer. Dorsche (kleine) haben wir gefangen, Wittlinge, Lippfische, Aale. Hornhechte und Makrelen gibt es da im Sommer auch. Und Massen großer Meeräschen...|rolleyes


----------



## mowerpac (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische von Molen*

Viel Glück und Vorsicht mit den Petermännchen! Gibts dort auch und sind nicht ohne, informiere dich besser vorher hier im Board. Ich nehm mal an mit 13 ist das dein erster DK-Trip oder? Da wird man solche Tipps doch geben dürfen.


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische von Molen*



mowerpac schrieb:


> Viel Glück und Vorsicht mit den Petermännchen!


 
Stimmt! Die Mistviecher sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen, schmecken aber ausgezeichnet! Lederhandschuhe sollten also mit in´s Gepäck!


----------



## fishingislife123 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Plattfische von Molen*



mowerpac schrieb:


> Ich nehm mal an mit 13 ist das dein erster DK-Trip oder?


Nein, aber das erste mal Meeresangeln#6. Ich hab meine ersten Angel_versuche_ dort gemacht. Allerdings musste ich feststellen, dass es mit dem 300g-Bergmannpilker an der leichten Spinnrute mit verrammelter Bremse (auch beim Wurf) am Forellensee nix werden wird#t. Ganz zu schweigen von der fantastischen Wurfweite von ca. 3 Metern. Aber zumindest die Rute hats überlebt.


----------



## scripophix (10. Mai 2008)

*kleiner geheimtipp*

wir sind von der nordsee quer rüber an die ostsee. zielk war glatved strand, eine riesige anlage für ein kalkwerk, 2 molen, die weit hinausgehen. schau mal hier:

http://www.biopix.com/Photo.asp?PhotoId=1455&Photo=Glatved-Strand

sandorms gibt es in ebeltoft, du musst ein wenig herumfragen. die angler kennen die händler. die haben draußen ihre holzbox mit  den sandorms und eine gelddose - du nimmst deine würmer und lässt das geld dafür da. nettes vertrauen, das funktioniert gut. aber die ködersammler muss man kennen ... ich weiss den weg, aber die anschrift erinnere ich nicht (auf dem weg von ebeltoft über land nach glatved).

wir haben von dem molenkopf schon mehrere gänge machen müssen, weil wir den fisch nicht mit einmal mitbekommen haben. da lohnt die fahrt ... aber gleich vorweg: es ist nicht immer erntezeit in glatved. spätestens wenn der kalkfrachter kommt und sich an den molenkopf legt hast du pause ...

einheimische waren immer vor ort, meist bis spät, die haben bisher immer gerne auskunft gegeben.


----------



## Lenkers (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Plattfische von Molen*



fishingislife123 schrieb:


> Nun möchte ich mal dort von der Mole aus mit leichtem Gerät (Rute WG bis 50g) auf Platte gehen. Kann mir jemand Montagen, Taktiken, Köder, Angelgeschäfte etc. emphehlen??? Danke!


 
*Nun, bei dem Gerät kann ich wirklich kein Brandungsblei empfehlen #c ... eine brauchbare (und mir sehr symphatische) Alternative stellt der bereits erwähnte Buttlöffel dar. Spinnfischen oder Schleppangeln kann mann mit diesem Köder. Am Löffel einfach nur ein 20cm langes Vorfach mit Haken montieren und dieses mit einem Wattwurm, Seeringel, Fischfetzen oder dem auch bereits erwähnten Tauwurf (aufgepeppt oder nicht) bestücken. Die Montage dann auswerfen und laaaangsam auf dem Grund wieder heran ziehen. *
*Wenn Du Platte fangen willst muss die Montage alllerdings so schwer sein, dass sie auch auf dem Grund ankommt (kenne die Drift dort nicht). Mit 50g WG liegst Du aber sicher nicht außerhalb dieser Möglichkeiten. *
*Nehme das Gewicht (Buttlöffel gibt es z.B. 30-60g), das sich mit Deiner Rute am besten werfen lässt. (kannst ja schon zu Hause austesten)*


----------



## cedricdelay (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Plattfische von Molen*

Ich glaube wenn du eine Rute mit 50 Gramm max Wurfgewicht hast , wird sie die 60 Gramm vom Buttlöffel locker aushalten denn die Wurfgewichtsanzeige ist meistens bei Ruten sehr ungenau und man muss sich selbst ein Bild von seiner Rute machen. Tippu musst den Buttlöffel erst auf Grund absinken lassen und dann langsam einkurbeln wenn du ein leichtes zucken in der Rutenspitze merkst = haue nicht zu doll an denn Scholle und Co. haben sehr kleine und weiche Mäuler. Geheimtpp: Sieh dich an den Molen um wenn es dort viele Miesmuscheln oder kleine Krebse gibt wirst du mit den sicherlich genausio gut wenn nicht noch besser fangen und sie kosten nicht so viel wie Wattwürmer. Petri!


----------

